# Spraying 28% and Equipment Maintenance



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Tried something different this year--fixed my sprayer up to spray 28% on my orchard grass. I used the Teejet SJ3 nozzles to give me 3 streams at 20" width/20" height. I've knifed 28 in before but was not happy with the distance between knives.

I was told that 28 is pretty corrosive and, after spraying, I certainly believe it.

My question: Has any one ever sprayed 28 and, if so, what did you do to abate corrosion on your sprayer?

Thanks,

Ralph


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

R inse the sprayer inside and then outside .The key is to use plenty of water.


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

Thinking about doingthe same thing here. Have some starter fertilizer left from corn planting. What kind of rate did you apply and did you have any burn on the regrowth?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Hayguy said:


> Thinking about doingthe same thing here. Have some starter fertilizer left from corn planting. What kind of rate did you apply and did you have any burn on the regrowth?


I applied a 50% rate (1/2 28, 1/2 water) at 20 gpa, This gave me 30 lbs N/ac. Got it on immediately (it stated raining just as I parked the tractor) before a .6" rain--no burn at all.

Ralph


----------



## Mellow (Jun 22, 2015)

I've used stream bars with good success. They were made for applying liquid N to wheat to reduce burn. They have them for 15 and 20 spacing and fit without an adapter. I apply 30 gal an acre and cut with water to get desired N rate. Wash sprayer well after use.


----------

